# 10 Things Every Stylish Woman Should Haveâ€¦



## Karren (Dec 22, 2008)

1. A Classic Menâ€™s White Shirt - Men say that nothing looks sexier than a woman in a manâ€™s shirt. It may just be their testosterone talking, but this is true. There is something about a woman in a masculine shirt that looks amazingly sexy. Be sure to pair it with something feminine â€“ sexy jeans, skirt, high heelsâ€¦ youâ€™ll surely rock this look. Well, if itâ€™s good enough for Julia Roberts, Audrey Hepburn, Sharon Stone, then itâ€™s good enough for us! Want to know more about ways to wear a white shirt? Wonder who are the style icons who rocked a crisp white shirt?

2. Cashmere Cardigan - Worn over a dress, tank top, jeans or skirt â€“ cashmere cardigan is the ultimate cover-up. For a sexier look, choose a more closely fitted cardigan and wear it alone like Marilyn Monroe.

3. Trench Coat - A stylish trench coat is classic and goes a long way â€“ and it goes with everything. You can wear it everywhere, from work to parties. You can even wear it on top of your little black dress and head out to the opera or theater.

4. Denim - As Yves Saint Lauren aspires: â€œI have often said that I wish I had invented blue jeans: the most spectacular, the most practical, the most relaxed and nonchalant. They have expression, modesty, sex appeal and simplicity - all I hope for in my clothesâ€. Need I say more? With the perfect shoes, youâ€™ll look simply stunning!

5. Manâ€™s Classic Watch - Big, oversized watches are in fashion right now. Girlfriends have been known to raid their boyfriendâ€™s closet for that classic must-have â€“ menâ€™s classic watch. This does not go out of style. Theyâ€™re timeless classics which you can share with your man.

6. Diamonds - Leave it to Elizabeth Taylor to say something like: â€œBig girls need big diamondsâ€. And itâ€™s true. Well, maybe not about the big part. For those fortunate enough to afford big diamonds then go for it! But for the average woman, a medium-sized diamond would do the job. This will add elegance and style to any wardrobe â€“ a touch of class for a classy woman. Go for Tiffany and you will never do wrong - check out Classic Tiffany Jewelry - Top Picks to see what you would wearâ€¦

7. Ballet Flats - Because, really, who else except for Victoria Beckham can wear heels that high all day every day? Ballet flats are practical, something that we all can get active and down with â€“ yet still very stylish. Audrey Hepburn and Brigitte Bardot made ballet flats a must-have â€“ helping women stay effortlessly beautiful while running errands.

8. Classic High-heel Pump - Sex and the City says it all when Carrie Bradshaw professes her love for her Manoloâ€™s. They say that you better wear your best pair because you never know where life will take you â€“ what better way to see the world than in Christian Louboutin, Jimmy Choo and Manolo Blahnik. Considering getting one? Check out 11 Most Perfect Pumps!

9. Great Bag - The Holy Grail of fashion. From tote to a clutch to a medium-sized bag, women should have her own collection for her everyday use. In todayâ€™s fashion, is the big bag â€“ a big, accentuated bag. Itâ€™s everyoneâ€™s favorite! For the serious fashionistas, get your hands on Chanel 2.55, Dior Lady Bag, Louis Vuitton Speedy, Prada Satin Clutch and my true love, Hermes Berkin.

10. Classic Little Black Dress - The Classic Little Black Dress is a fashion must. Some French women have been known to base their entire wardrobes around that LBD. This makes sense, really. This is the one dress that will fit perfectly every time, anywhere â€“ of course, with the right accessories. Looking for a little black dress? Check out these 12 Most Fabulous Little Black Dressesâ€¦ Well, these are the stylish basics of my closetâ€¦

Funny that 2 of the 10 things are Men's things?? lol

Source - http://allwomenstalk.com/10-things-e...n-should-have/


----------



## mizfit (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a form of 9 of 10 of those things but #4.. Ack, I never even like those BIG ASS watches on men!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, i'm all for stealing men their stuff, shirt, watch... The only things i would never have are diamonds, because i hate them (now you know one woman who wouldn't kill for diamonds), and heels because i hate them too, i'm a flat shoe kind of girl.

A trench coat is a must have, it really goes with everything. I would die if i couldn't wear my jeans




.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I agree with all of those...

Aude, I used to think diamonds were overdone and stuff, but since I've been given a pair of diamond studs, they've kind of grown on me!


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 22, 2008)

I have 3 out of 10. I like really big watches but not manly looking ones or one's that were meant for men.


----------



## Karren (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I love stealing from women's wardrobes for sure, Aude!!! lol and The diamond is my birth stone!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 22, 2008)

The only thing that I don't have is a men's watch. And of course, I substitute cubic zirconia for diamonds. lol.


----------



## Karren (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll send you a few of my men's watches if you send me a few of your women's watches, Shaundra!!



. Then we'll both be stylish!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll send you a few of my men's watches if you send me a few of your women's watches, Shaundra!!



. Then we'll both be stylish!! LOL! Sweet! Do you have any diamonds I can have?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 23, 2008)

I have everything on that list except a Manâ€™s Classic Watch and Ballet Flats.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have a mens watch. I don't think it would look right on me so I don't plan on wearing one



. I love trench coats though...short coats don't keep my butt warm



.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 24, 2008)

I do not have the wrist to pull off a men's watch... I'll stick with the Michele Deco Baguette.. small, diamond encrusted and fit for me.

OMG... All cashmere was on sale at bloomingdales, sale price with an additional 33% off. it took everything in me to not go nutso


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got 'em all except the men's watch. I hardly even wear my own skinny band watch, so wearing a big faced one isn't going to do me any good. Heels I have, although I rather not wear often. Being 5'8, I tend to be taller than most guys (hehe) but maybe on a few occasions I'd wear my heels to look good with my LBD


----------



## angelarose (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice list.. Thanks to Karren for posting it.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 25, 2008)

Great list! I'm not a trench coat kinda woman and I agree, I'm not into big watches...


----------



## Ozee (Dec 25, 2008)

I have most apart from Cashmere and the big watch, i could take them from husband but im not really watch person.


----------



## fellybabe (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks, am gonna get that men's white shirt


----------



## monroe (Dec 31, 2008)

well I have everything from that list


----------



## Karren (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! Sweet! Do you have any diamonds I can have?



LOL Yeah right!!! I have a diamond ring and a couble diamond tie tacks.... No diamond earrings if you want to know what to get me for my birthday!!


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Jan 2, 2009)

Am i the only one who thought parts of the list were....kinda dud? I will never believe you should have to rob the bank to pay for a piece of clothing. A prada bag doesn't mean a thing, except that the wearer's priorities are way off. Not only that, but i tend to think that they make you look like your trying to hard. Then theres the starving kids in africa part.

As for the rest of it, all mostly fine (i dont get the mans watch part either...) but unless someone has model looks to begin with, i dont think any of these items will make her look stylish. Rather i think dressing for your type, and wearing complimenting colours makes a person look stylish. I do like the white shirt part though.


----------

